# Enhancex bluetooth/a2dp



## vili19 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey guys, been trying to code this for over an hour now with no results. I have CIC HU with Combox.

Please look at my screenshots in e-sys and tell me if I'm in the wrong area, i can't find this 6NS code anywhere or does this only apply to NBT HU's?

How do I activate bluetooth streaming on CIC with Combox, 

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

6NS is an FA SALAPA code. You will not find it in your CAFD FDL's.


----------



## vili19 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks. do you have any instructions what i have to do.? thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vili19 said:


> Thanks. do you have any instructions what i have to do.? thanks


PM'd Guides


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vili19 said:


> Hey guys, been trying to code this for over an hour now with no results. I have CIC HU with Combox.
> 
> Please look at my screenshots in e-sys and tell me if I'm in the wrong area, i can't find this 6NS code anywhere or does this only apply to NBT HU's?
> 
> ...


6NS isn't for CIC anyway, it is for NBT. And since you have Combox, you already have Enhanced Bluetooth, so you should not be looking to add it to begin with.


----------



## vili19 (Jul 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> 6NS isn't for CIC anyway, it is for NBT. And since you have Combox, you already have Enhanced Bluetooth, so you should not be looking to add it to begin with.


Shawn,

I was able to change 6HN to 6NS in FA-Salapa, I just deleted the N added the S and applied settings, then calculated FP, on my screenshot you will see Bluetooth_Parametar-A2DP_AVRCP_EIN_AUS-AUSGELESEN

That I changed to Aktiv- Werte=01

I simply dont know what I'm doing wrong.

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vili19 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I was able to change 6HN to 6NS in FA-Salapa, I just deleted the N added the S and applied settings, then calculated FP, on my screenshot you will see Bluetooth_Parametar-A2DP_AVRCP_EIN_AUS-AUSGELESEN
> 
> ...


What are you doing? I told you already, and you quoted me, that 1) 6NS is not compatible with your CIC Head Unit and 2) You car has Enhanced Bluetooth already. So knowing that, why the hell are you trying to add 6NS anyway? :dunno:


----------



## vili19 (Jul 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> What are you doing? I told you already, and you quoted me, that 1) 6NS is not compatible with your CIC Head Unit and 2) You car has Enhanced Bluetooth already. So knowing that, why the hell are you trying to add 6NS anyway? :dunno:


So what do I need to change on the combox? Because I'm not seeing bluetooth audio streaming anywhere on the idrive menus.

if you are saying Combox comes with bluetooth streaming out of the box then I'm clearly missing something because when I pair my phone I dont see bluetooth audio anywhere to check off under phone options I just see Telephone..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vili19 said:


> So what do I need to change on the combox? Because I'm not seeing bluetooth audio streaming anywhere on the idrive menus.
> 
> if you are saying Combox comes with bluetooth streaming out of the box then I'm clearly missing something because when I pair my phone I dont see bluetooth audio anywhere to check off under phone options I just see Telephone..


There is no menu for it. It is "Audio" checkbox under Phone Options and Bluetooth Options after Phone is paired.


----------



## vili19 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thata what im trying to explain to you there is no checkbox.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vili19 said:


> Thata what im trying to explain to you there is no checkbox.


PM me your VIN.


----------



## vili19 (Jul 23, 2015)

pm'D VIN #.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vili19 said:


> pm'D VIN #.


You have 6NH with CIC. You need to change 6NH to 6NL and VO Code CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC.


----------



## vili19 (Jul 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have 6NH with CIC. You need to change 6NH to 6NL and VO Code CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC.


Thank you, will let you know what happens.


----------



## egisz (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi,

Found this thread and I would also like to code A2DP on my F10, year 2010:
My VIN code is C559540. Is it possible or not?

I cant't find 6NH option 

Vehicle options
L801A***8194;
GERMANY VERSION
P9BDA***8194;
Business Package
S1CAA***8194;
Selection of COP-relevant vehicles
S1CBA***8194;
CO2 equipment
S1CDA***8194;
Brake Energy Regeneration
S205A***8194;
Automatic transmission
S230A***8194;
Extra package, EU-speciifc
S255A***8194;
Sports leather steering wheel
S2K1A***8194;
BMW LA wheel, V spoke 236
S320A***8194;
Deleted, model lettering
S403A***8194;
Glass roof, electrical
S423A***8194;
Floor mats velours
S428A***8194;
Warning triangle and first aid kit
S431A***8194;
Interior mirror with automatic-dip
S465A***8194;
Through-loading system
S494A***8194;
Seat heating driver/passenger
S4ATA***8194;
Interior trim finishers black high-gloss
S502A***8194;
Headlight cleaning system
S522A***8194;
Xenon Light
S548A***8194;
Kilometre speedo
S609A***8194;
Navigation system Professional
S612A***8194;
BMW Assist
S614A***8194;
Internet preparation
S615A***8194;
Extended BMW Online Information
S616A***8194;
BMW Online
S620A***8194;
Voice control
S633A***8194;
Preparation, mobile phone, Business
S698A***8194;
Area-Code 2 for DVD
S6AAA***8194;
BMW TeleServices
S6ABA***8194;
Control, Teleservices
S6FLA***8194;
USB/audio interface
S7SPA***8194;
Navi Professional/m.-ph.prep. Bluetooth
S851A***8194;
Language version German
S863A***8194;
Dealer List Europe
S879A***8194;
On-board literature, German
S8KAA***8194;
Oil service interval 24 mths / 30,000 km
S8SCA***8194;
Telematics access request,country-spec.
S8TFA***8194;
Active pedestrian protection
S8THA***8194;
Road sign detection
S8V1A***8194;
Information plate


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

These are your current FA SALAPA elements. You have to VO code 6NS to add it into this list :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

egisz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Found this thread and I would also like to code A2DP on my F10, year 2010:
> My VIN code is C559540. Is it possible or not?
> ...


Car has 633 which is Enhanced Bluetooth telephone functionality with Telematics for Europe. Problem is car was manufactured 27-Jul-2010, before the introduction of the Combox. So, your car has older MULF module, and it is incapable of BTAS (A2DP).



ejlover said:


> These are your current FA SALAPA elements. You have to VO code 6NS to add it into this list :thumbup:


6NS not possible on 2010 car with CIC.


----------



## Saldoran (Jan 8, 2021)

My car vin WBAKE5C56BE429791
Could it also be changed to have a2dp?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Saldoran said:


> My car vin WBAKE5C56BE429791
> Could it also be changed to have a2dp?


Only if it has a separate Combox (CMB_MEDIA) Module, which based on your Production date of 09-Apr-2010, it would have to have been retrofitted.


----------



## Saldoran (Jan 8, 2021)

I dunno yet has it or not, in case of not can i install combox separately?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Saldoran said:


> I dunno yet has it or not, in case of not can i install combox separately?


It can be retrofitted. Need E-Series Media Combox, not F-Series, and not Telematics Combox.


----------



## Saldoran (Jan 8, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> It can be retrofitted. Need E-Series Media Combox, not F-Series, and not Telematics Combox.


Do you know part number?
Thanks a lot for your help, appreciate!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Saldoran said:


> Do you know part number?
> Thanks a lot for your help, appreciate!


No.


----------



## Saldoran (Jan 8, 2021)

Anyway will try to open my trunk first and try to figure out what i need at all
Thanks


----------



## Saldoran (Jan 8, 2021)

I've retrofitted my e92 with combox, now i got ad2p protocol. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Saldoran said:


> I've retrofitted my e92 with combox, now i got ad2p protocol. thanks


VO Code Combox and Head Unit with 644A Preparation f mobile phone w Bluetooth. This assumes you retrofitted MEDIA Combox not Telematics Combox.


----------



## Saldoran (Jan 8, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO Code Combox and Head Unit with 644A Preparation f mobile phone w Bluetooth. This assumes you reoutfitted MEDIA Combox not Telematics Combox.


correct


----------



## Vega2k (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey. i am planning to retro fit a combox in my f10 2010, i have read many posts and i feel ready to make the install and coding. but, i have one question. Why does my MULF cafd file have a2dp function option on/off, when it not is suppose to be capable of having it?

default setting for it was of course not active, 
i have tried to activate it alongside with some other bt related settings in the cic cafd, 
which gave me the BT button in the external devices in cd/multimedia tab but it of course can not be connected. but why is there and option for a2dp in the mulf cafd?

see pictures below.
And if you see the picture for the CIC cafd file, 
there is these several bt functions where the comment ends with (inbox only) is this a misspell and is suppose to mean "combox only" ??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vega2k said:


> Hey. i am planning to retro fit a combox in my f10 2010, i have read many posts and i feel ready to make the install and coding. but, i have one question. Why does my MULF cafd file have a2dp function option on/off, when it not is suppose to be capable of having it?


Means absolutely nothing. Most all ECU have some FDL Codes that are not implemented / not functional.


----------



## Vega2k (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok. Thank you.

Would you happen to know if there will be some complications to use a US model combox telematics on a EU car? I have found a decent priced used one from Lithuania on ebay, 
but the label reads version: US and not EU, rather most of the ones that are listed for sale in europe is also labeled with version US, any particular reason for this or? Just wondering if there is some compabiltie issues ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vega2k said:


> Ok. Thank you.
> 
> Would you happen to know if there will be some complications to use a US model combox telematics on a EU car? I have found a decent priced used one from Lithuania on ebay,
> but the label reads version: US and not EU, rather most of the ones that are listed for sale in europe is also labeled with version US, any particular reason for this or? Just wondering if there is some compabiltie issues ?


So long as you care only about Media and not Telematics, it should not matter.

I'd retrofit NBT Head Unit with built in Combox before retrofitting Standalone Combox for use with old Head Unit.


----------



## Vega2k (Apr 24, 2017)

Is that easier when it comes to coding it to the car ? And are the nbt compatible with the old mulf and tcu?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vega2k said:


> Is that easier when it comes to coding it to the car ? And are the nbt compatible with the old mulf and tcu?


Not easier nor harder. You wont have working Telematics, but no real loss. What is your TCU doing besides useless SOS, if that even still works with 2G retired.


----------



## Vega2k (Apr 24, 2017)

Its still oprative in norway i think. I haven't tried it out but i called bmw here to ask if they are discountined here and they told me no that it hasn't, so thats why i kind of what to retrofit a combox telematics and ive read some norwegian post on a norwegian bmw forum where they got it working. Its a bit more work when the combox telematics bit when tapping into the canbus high but it is possible. But i do not know if they used a eu version combox telematics or US, ill try ask them


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vega2k said:


> Its still oprative in norway i think. I haven't tried it out but i called bmw here to ask if they are discountined here and they told me no that it hasn't, so thats why i kind of what to retrofit a combox telematics and ive read some norwegian post on a norwegian bmw forum where they got it working. Its a bit more work when the combox telematics bit when tapping into the canbus high but it is possible. But i do not know if they used a eu version combox telematics or US, ill try ask them


Having NBT is far better than having TCU for only SOS.


----------



## Vega2k (Apr 24, 2017)

Probably is, 
but i belive the cost would be much more, and i do not know if all functions for it will be available for my old f10. 
I did some reading about it now and i will have to install a new screen, nbt unit, idrive controller and some emulator thing and coding. I am really new to the f series coding, im more use to e series coding so i do lack the knowledge of coding the f series, but i think i can manage a combox telematics retrofit, and also i think it will be the less cost effective. I really just want to have the BT music streaming function available to my car, But the NBT looks much smoother, i couldn't really find any good thread about it on how to step by step.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vega2k said:


> Probably is,
> but i belive the cost would be much more, and i do not know if all functions for it will be available for my old f10.
> I did some reading about it now and i will have to install a new screen, nbt unit, idrive controller and some emulator thing and coding. I am really new to the f series coding, im more use to e series coding so i do lack the knowledge of coding the f series, but i think i can manage a combox telematics retrofit, and also i think it will be the less cost effective. I really just want to have the BT music streaming function available to my car, But the NBT looks much smoother, i couldn't really find any good thread about it on how to step by step.


Ok. But understand that If you retrofit a Telematics Combox rather than a Media Combox, you are not going to have working Telematics due to new SIM Card IMEI/ESN. And even with a MEDIA Combox, I doubt your exiting TCU will function alongside it, so I expect you will lose Telematics no matter what.


----------



## Vega2k (Apr 24, 2017)

i am planning to remove the mulf+tcu when installing the combox yes.
In a post on the norwegian bimmer forum there is this guy who has by now done this retrofit, and was asking for some additional help,
where this other guy replies that he has done this retrofit with telematics. He is describing how he did it and what extra cables to buy and how to get the telematcis to function,
by tapping into the k-CAN2 bus line because the telematics in the combox is communicating over k-can2 bus rather than the tcu's MOST connector. and how to VO code the car etc.

after that the author of the thread ask him how he got the sim card activated, but then he replies: (translated to english)

_"I have not made any attempt to activate SIM. 
I have a german imported car, in addition to the fact that I have made a retrofit of Combox which is probably not fully supported by BMW. 
But thinking of giving it a try once 

SOS works anyhow, I have tested it."_

Now wether or not he have actually waited for the call to be transmitted fully and spoken to the emergency i do not know,
i am waiting to see if he replies to me and my questons regarding this, but the thread is a bit old so we will see.

Ive read also other saying that norwegian early f10 cars was not delivered with a tcu, therefore the sos function here will not work.
Mine too is an imported car from germany which has sos, and the bmw dealer i called said that it will work regardless which EU country it came from because it will be directed to the emergency line in norway. 
If he knew what he was talking about and if it is true, i do not really know, becuase i have not tested it yet myself, they state that it is for emergency only but maybe i should give it a try to see.

reagardless what i end up doing it does not really matter if i go for a combox media or telematics,
the prices for a used unit is pretty much the same so might aswell go for a telematics and see how it goes.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Good luck with it. Make sure to order correct Combox in terms of F-Series vs. E-Series as they are different.


----------



## Vega2k (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you.
I got a hold of one BN2010 combox telematic version ece.
Turned out my Local junk yard had one laying around in their storage, got it for a fair price too.
Now i just need to get the cables/connectors.


do you by chance know if this blue/black connector with part number 61132471242 fits the F series combox aswell or only Eseries combox?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vega2k said:


> Thank you.
> I got a hold of one BN2010 combox telematic version ece.
> Turned out my Local junk yard had one laying around in their storage, got it for a fair price too.
> Now i just need to get the cables/connectors.
> ...


Sorry, no idea. I never retrofitted one myself.


----------



## Vega2k (Apr 24, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, no idea. I never retrofitted one myself.


Alright, thank you anyway 

I will get back to you on how it went, and if the telematics works here nor not, when i have made the install.


----------



## Vega2k (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey Shawn, I have made the retrofit but i am facing a problem.
I edited my FA(VO) and added 6NF, 6VC and changed 6FL->6NL. Wrote new FA to car.

VO coded CIC, and CMB, couldnt find CAFD for CMB, then i injected CAF for SWE using the latest CAFD file from the list.
could now see cafd, but couldnt edit FDL. i thought that it must have something to do with not alle the ECU's beeing VO coded, so i VO coded all ecu's with the top SVT(VIN) folder, which i probably shouldnt have done, ended up with 58 fault codes and a flashy instrument cluster, but luckly i could delete most of them with ista, and the car acted fine afterwards.
Went back to Esys and still couldnt edit FDL, Then i saved the SVT which then i was able to FDL edit(still new to esys hehe xD)

Anyway, the CMB and CIC acted fine until today where the bluetooth would start dropping in and out, and if I was listening CD or the Hdd music collection, then clicked back into External devices, the CIC would make a high pitch and kind of restart and send me to default FM radio list.

Ista came up with MOST connection error. I then performed a MOST ring analysis and i still got error from the CMB.


































I have not updated SW, the sw is: MX-003.005.004 and TX-003.005.006

But can the problem be that i changed the FA (VO) 6FL to 6NL ? as there seem to be an issue when i click or select "external devices" ?
OR can it be because i did not change the Prod. date VO ?

what do you think shawn?

Here is a video link about what happens to the CIC.





BMW F10


0 new items added to shared album




photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, but I have no idea on this behavior or error.


----------

